# Moving On To The Waiting Game



## RossF (12 May 2005)

That's just what I'm doing, moving onto the waiting game.. I got my 4th and final test done last night (fitness) and am very happy to have them all done! It's very exciting to know that the only things left is up to them now.. From here on in I'll be waiting for a (good) call to be sworn in! 

How long did most of you have to wait to be sworn in after your last entry test? I'm talking Reserve Force if that makes any difference.

-Ross


----------



## lagacer (12 May 2005)

Well man I'm in the same boat as you are I did mine like a month ago and I'm still waiting for my med file to come back  its been since the 4th of april that my med was sent to borden and I caled last week at the recruiting center and they told me that it wasn't back yet so im wondering if I will ever get in     ... how long it usualy take for a medical file to come back from borden???
thnx


----------



## NiTz (12 May 2005)

For me it took 33 days exactly if I remember well.. but there was no issues with it it was a clean one. If you got issues it may be way longer. For a clean one it's normally 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## P-Free (12 May 2005)

I was just down at the recruiting center doing my medical yesterday and the Medical Technician who did my medical said 4-8 weeks for it to come back from Borden.


----------



## NiTz (13 May 2005)

yes.. that's right.. in many cases if it's clean it takes 4 weeks but I heard that many people who got medical issues waited way longer than that. 

Good luck!


----------



## NateC (13 May 2005)

I just finished all my testing yesterday, and now I am waiting. Good luck bud.


----------



## Pea (14 May 2005)

My medical took 25 days. But once its back and your all clear you'll feel much better, knowing your good to go. Now I have my physical fitness test and interview to do.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## NateC (14 May 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> My medical took 25 days. But once its back and your all clear you'll feel much better, knowing your good to go. Now I have my physical fitness test and interview to do.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!




25 days, wow! But, yeah, I feel pretty good that I have nothing wrong with me, and am in good condition.... The physical fitness test is nothing to be worried about, it's very easy. The interview is fairly simple, it depends on who is interviewing you


----------



## BDTyre (16 May 2005)

My last medical took about 5 weeks.  Then about another two weeks to get a call.


----------



## Pea (16 May 2005)

> 25 days, wow! But, yeah, I feel pretty good that I have nothing wrong with me, and am in good condition.... The physical fitness test is nothing to be worried about, it's very easy. The interview is fairly simple, it depends on who is interviewing you



Yeah I was pretty happy with 25 days, I have heard many stories about the medical taking over 6 weeks, so I was expecting the worst. My fitness test is on the 24th of May, and my interview is on the 25th. I am just so excited to be done everything, and just have to wait for a call from there.  ;D


----------



## jermeytinling (19 May 2005)

hey guys don't worry on how long it will take.. like mine i was all pump when they said yes its on its way back(med files). i got it like 2 days after they told me an it was the worst news ever.. it said that since i had epileptic seizures when i was 9years old that i would have to do an Cat scan, and an E.E.G scan. so ya that put me back about 3 weeks no problem but now i have to send another medical to boredon so ya it sucks lol. anywho before i start rambaling on i better stop. peace out guys best of luck to all of you and i hope to see you sometime during our careers.


----------



## canadianblue (19 May 2005)

Well for myself, I got my CFAT and Medical done May 3rd, my physical done on the 17th, and my interview is set for the 24th of may. I was talking to a member of the LER's here in Edmonton and he said my process went really fast compared to some, but I'm thinking that I'm going to be in a long waiting game since I'm going regular infantry. My original hopes were of going to BMQ at the beginning of July but I doubt that'll happen.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## NiTz (19 May 2005)

don't set up your hopes for july.. I got selected on march 28th, got my offer monday and I start my bmq on august 9th so that gives you an idea. However, I heard about people getting sworn in last thursday and they started their BMQ on tuesday of this week.. seems weird. I don't care, it's only gonna give me more time to run.. 

Good luck!


----------



## canadianblue (19 May 2005)

Yeah, trust me I know that, to me it's going to be between 6 weeks of waiting, or 6 months. I would like to get in sooner rather then later, but even if I don't, then more time to train I guess.


----------



## NiTz (19 May 2005)

yes that's the way you have to take the waiting period. In my view, the more one arrives at BMQ in good shape, the easier it is for him. That's just why I run everyday and I train 4 times a week (weightlifting)

Good luck and don't lose hope!


----------



## SoF (6 Jun 2005)

As of today I'm playing that game to lol. Hope it doesn't take to long because I want to do BMQ this summer.


----------



## RossF (9 Jun 2005)

Well as of today my waiting game is over! Got "The Call" today, I'm going away this summer to CFB Shilo -- Should be a blast! I get sworn in next Tuesday, going in as a SigOp.

Thank you to everyone who put up with my persistant questioning.

-Ross


----------

